# Appy Color Questions *Pics*



## missy567 (Jan 27, 2010)

A good friend of mine has an Appy gelding, he's papered she just never got the papers. Built like a tank, 11 years old... Only thing that has us stumped is his color... So a question for all you appy experts, what color and blanket type would you call Cutter?


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'd guess that he was born with a blanket and is a varnish of some type. the base color i would say is chestnut/sorrel.

edit: with the dark legs perhaps he was a bay. *shrug* appys are a new color every day it seems.


----------



## missy567 (Jan 27, 2010)

He has all the signs of a roan I think, his legs are dark but they arent black, they are more of a brownish grey but dark... He has the little red points of a red roan. Were just not sure what exactly he is! He has us stumped! Awsome thing with his spots is he has a perfect heart on his left hip!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

from what i understand (there are more experienced appy color people on this board), a roan is BORN a roan whereas a varnish "roans" out with age. if that makes sense.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

red roan with leopard blanket


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My best guess would be that he is a buckskin varnish roan with a spotted blanket.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

do you know his registered name? you can look up what he is registered as.


----------



## missy567 (Jan 27, 2010)

The red roan doesnt fit because his points are darker, and in the pics his spots look red, and they really arent, they are kind of an off set tan color... If that makes sense! :-/


----------



## missy567 (Jan 27, 2010)

She never got that far with the papers, the previous owner still has them, hes her every day trail horse and with her for life so she really wasnt intereted in papers. Hes a nice horse all around! Pictures dont do him justice, and they dont tell his color to well, they were all taken with my android so they arent that great either!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

My guess is Bay Varnish with spotted blanket.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Going with what Chiilaa said. The only way to know for sure would be to have the horse tested. I don't like guessing on Apps as the LP gene can and does do some pretty funky things to base colors.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm not even going to guess because, like ND said, the LP gene decides its own rules whenever it wants. I just want to poke his spots.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Phoenix says you can come try and poke her spots Po. >.<


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes! :lol:


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

I spy a dorsal stripe on his bum in the first photo, perhaps he is a buckskin under that blanket of his. His spots almost look palomino, but his dark points say otherwise!


----------



## missy567 (Jan 27, 2010)

I honestly see so much that makes me guess something different every time I like, his legs are brown/dark sooty grety ish, his spots are tanish, he has the dark color under all the roan on his face, he has the red under the blanket near his back legs, yet he has dark colored spots alont his back and neck... Idk what he is but I sure find him pretty for sure!


----------

